
12 Ways to Market Your Startup With Zero Ad Spending - ArabGeek
http://arabcrunch.com/2011/02/12-ways-to-market-your-startup-with-zero-ad-spending.html
======
ArabGeek
I will add a tip, use Twitter to befriend journalists

